# Your Top 5 ..........



## SKULLY (Nov 16, 2005)

I know this may be like asking to see your poker hand but....... I would
love to see your top 5 favorite bikes from your collections and a breif explanation
of why they are in the top 5. I have seen so many great pics but thought it 
would be cool to see some of your favorites at the same time. Post em up!:thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Five is a pretty small number. I have been struggling with top ten.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

fat chance wicked> handling 
steve potts> handling
cunningham indian> handling
ritchey P23> handling
ibis ti mojo> handling


plus: dekerf, brodie, salsa a la carte, merlin mountain, raleigh tomac titanium, steelman manzanita, ted woyzick, brew...


----------



## SKULLY (Nov 16, 2005)

Bushpig....top ten works for me.

colker1- let's see em. I want pics from your collection.....the list was nice
but the pics would be mo better.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You guys mis-read his post.

"top 5 favorite bikes from _your_ collections"


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

1) Bontrager Race or Race Lite - Probably my favorite frame to ride. Every time I ride one I remember why I like them so much.

2) Moutain Goat Whiskeytown Racer - The paint is sooooooo cool. And it's a nice rider to boot.

3) Fisher Competition - Built by Tom Ritchey, this is likely the best riding old bike that I own. It feels as good as any modern bike.

4) Bradbury Manitou - It's rare it's shiny, and unfortunately it's still an unbuilt frameset. One day soon...

5) Vicous Cycles Motivator - Modern, 29er, fun, and it's a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You guys mis-read his post.
> 
> "top 5 favorite bikes from _your_ collections"


I was talking about my collection


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> I was talking about my collection


Your issues are a whooooole nother ball of wax. 

Colker mis read it then...he ain't got that list.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My list is gonna be very different from most and probably include some really vintage stuff.

1933 CCM - I grew up riding CCM bikes and this old coaster bike is the grown up version of the bikes I rode as a kid. It's mechanically A-1 and will now get the aesthetic restoration done. 









1955 Peugeot PLX 10 Grande Tourisme - It's a vintage race bike in touring drag...the ride is incredible and the performance isn't what you'd expect from a bike with fenders, lights, and a rack. 









1973 Raleigh-Carlton Gran Sports SS - My vintage SS conversion.









1978 Raleigh Superbe 3 speed - My classic English roadster and one of the nicest bikes I have ever ridden.









1987 Kuwahara Cascade - It's a beautifully built expedition / xc touring bike.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

colker1 said:


> fat chance wicked> handling
> steve potts> handling
> cunningham indian> handling
> ritchey P23> handling
> ...


You own all of those???


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nat said:


> You own all of those???


i misread the post like rumpfy noted.. that's my WISHLIST.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

SKULLY said:


> Bushpig....top ten works for me.
> 
> colker1- let's see em. I want pics from your collection.....the list was nice
> but the pics would be mo better.


sorry. like i said i misread the question and posted my wishlist. i only have 3 bikes: fcc wicked, ibis mojo and mikkelsen custom. plus a pinarello roadie.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i misread the post like rumpfy noted.. that's my WISHLIST.


I'd think you'd want the Cunningham Racer over the Indian since youre always talking about short wheelbases (the Indian is a longer bike than the Racer)...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I'd think you'd want the Cunningham Racer over the Indian since youre always talking about short wheelbases (the Indian is a longer bike than the Racer)...


cool. i don't know much about them except from you guys. i bought mtb mags from 90 till 97 and cunninghams were never profiled.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> cool. i don't know much about them except from you guys. i bought mtb mags from 90 till 97 and cunninghams were never profiled.


Charlie never let them take a bike for some reason. I guess they were too rare and expensive and Charlie didnt have any trouble selling them anyway. I only saw one little picture of a Cunningham in an MBA (besides the race coverage pics) and they said Charlie swung by the offices one day just to show it to them.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

top 5

1) Action Tec Curtlo. every single time i throw a leg over this bike im reminded why i love mountain bikes. it's the one bike that feels like a glove and also the only bike i would keep if i had to get rid of all of them. 









2) 93' Bontrager. this one is my throw around all around fun bike. great for jumping and ripping down single tracks. i once took this down Noble Canyon and passed 14 full suspenion bikes. 









3) P23. i have not ridden it yet but hot damn she's pretty 









4) 82 Landshark. this is my favorite bike when it comes to workmanship. it's fun just to look at all the details. 









5) 84' Salsa. the geometry on this bike is far ahead of it's time. great all around bike. 









6) 82' Yeti Motocruiser prototype. rides like sh!t but great history to go along with it. 









7) 30's Schwinn Excelsior Klunker. it's an off road rat rod. ugly as sin and fun as hell. 









8) Mountain Goat Deluxe. too small for me to ride but purdy. 









9) Merlin. this one is great because it doesn't scratch and the rear uni wheel really pisses off a few of the members here









10) mid 90's Curtlo road bike. heavy but a super solid comfortable bike. handles 50+ mph descents beautifully. 









11) Bontrager CX. just strait rides nice. i wish it could take a larger rear tire though. 









12) 85 Ritchey Commando. after Keyesville this year i really fell in love with this bike. great jumper and descender. not so good at climbing though. (no picture yet)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Favorite bikes,past and present.
Raleigh F500 :Speed,climbing,light and tough,Good for chasing down crack addicts. 
Specialized Rockhopper:Speed,climbing,reliability.Tough bike.
Specialized Rockcombo:Speed,climbing,long distance,faster than the usual mountain bike.
Bridgestone MB1 :Race ready out of the box,perfect parts,fast climber,insane handling
Shogun Prairie Breaker :Speed,tight wheelbase,quick handling,great climber,lighter than most bikes with the same components.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> top 5
> 
> 1) Action Tec Curtlo. every single time i throw a leg over this bike im reminded why i love mountain bikes. it's the one bike that feels like a glove and also the only bike i would keep if i had to get rid of all of them.
> 
> ...


Stellar list Sky. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

What's the black bleb in the middle of the Salsa top tube?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Nat said:


> What's the black bleb in the middle of the Salsa top tube?


it's a piece of pipe insulation held down with electical tape. the brake lever goes right into the top tube. it's too nice of a bike to take the risk of denting the top tube. i had it on there for the 06' Keyesville cross country race. it's something that fixed gear ridiers do.

by the way, here is my fixie. this one has been getting the most miles lately









here is my fixie done up as a kangaroo bike for the last critical mass


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*not freewheeling through life*



Veloculture said:


> it's a piece of pipe insulation held down with electical tape. the brake lever goes right into the top tube. it's too nice of a bike to take the risk of denting the top tube. i had it on there for the 06' Keyesville cross country race. it's something that fixed gear ridiers do.
> 
> by the way, here is my fixie. this one lately has been getting the most miles lately
> 
> ...


nice, my fixie is my comuter bike, and has the most miles on it too.

and that green bonty is hot:thumbsup: 
(not that i dont like the grey one too)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wicked- great slow technical trail bike. painting is beautifull. very comfortable ride. slow handling but it feels good.

ibis mojo- quick comfortable groovy bike. a tad too quick for technical singletrack but great long distance mtn bike.

mikkelsen- i learned to drop steep stuff on this bike. painting is beautifull.

pinarello- stiff, fast, comfortable.


----------



## yoeddy (Feb 20, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> 12) 85 Ritchey Commando. after Keyesville this year i really fell in love with this bike. great jumper and descender. not so good at climbing though. (no picture yet)


I love that '85 Commando - what a great bike. It was fun seeing it in the Keyesville pictures. My '85 Timber Wolf is almost finished, maybe I'll post some pix of it soon. I also love your P-23 and '93 Bontrager. You are a lucky man


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

yoeddy said:


> I love that '85 Commando - what a great bike. It was fun seeing it in the Keyesville pictures. My '85 Timber Wolf is almost finished, maybe I'll post some pix of it soon. I also love your P-23 and '93 Bontrager. You are a lucky man


thanks. i have some projects in the works that might also be added to the favorites list. it will be a long time before i can finish them though. i probably have 9 or 10 active vintage bike projects.

i found a photo of the Commando. a couple of other MTBR peeps owned it before me. i'll likely hold on to it for a long long time.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

These would be my top 8 riders and resto's (Veloculture posted more than 5  )

'90/'91 P23 Tig, Probably the bike I grab the most for a ride:yesnod: 









'92 S-Works Carbon, Cromo lugs, rode this at Keysville this year, very smooth and quick:ihih: 









'91/'92 Gilmour, Handles as nice as the P-23 and the forks work great! :cornut: 









'90 P-23 Team #5 , for those special rides, whats not to like?:smilewinkgrin: 









'89 Salsa resto, just one of my favorites  









'93 P-21 Tig, another great rider :headphones: 









'84 Fat Chance, my 1st resto, so its my sentimental favorite:drumroll: 









'88 Ritchey Timber Comp, my vintage SS bike :skep:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

*just spectacular!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yoeddy (Feb 20, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> thanks. i have some projects in the works that might also be added to the favorites list. it will be a long time before i can finish them though. i probably have 9 or 10 active vintage bike projects.
> 
> i found a photo of the Commando. a couple of other MTBR peeps owned it before me. i'll likely hold on to it for a long long time.


Yep, that's a keeper. I missed one on ebay several months ago and regret it. I love the paint scheme and the blacked-out components. I see your Commando has the double set of water bottle braze ons on the downtube - does it also have a set on the underside of the downtube?


----------



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

here's my top 5

fat chance yo eddy team.
steel hardtail
awesome single track bike. 









kona king kahuna.
ti hardtail
another awesome singletrack bike-just in a different way.









carrera zeus-
El-OS road bike. 
just a dream road bike. one of bicycle guide's best ever. It's in parts now..perhaps it'll get resurrected next year.









torelli tocatta
carbon lugged road frame. 
sooooo smooth. 









guerciotti cross force
aluminum cross bike
thing's got a mind of it's own. wish I could ride it like it begs to be ridden.all it wants to do is go faster.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

SKULLY said:


> a breif explanation of why they are in the top 5. :thumbsup:


Since I have my typing fingers on today....

1) Cunningham Indian: The epitome of what a "hand built" bike really means. All the way down to the cable guides. Everything is modified in some form or fashion. Nothing off the shelf is good enough. Impeccable attention to detail and engineering with such forward thinking some of those designs are still used to this day. CC's Aerospace family upbringing really shine through on this timeless design.

2) Potts : Simplicity yet elegance in a well engineered package with an unmistakable nor-cal steel geometry ride. Purpose built in an era when bikes were built to last forever. Form and Function in one package. Who said it couldn't be done. Here's one example.

3) Ritchey Super Comp: From the fillet brazing master. "Mass" produced from his boutique shop in northern California. TR's bikes have been a presence in mountain biking for decades in one incarnation or another. The fact that TR hand built so many bikes shows what a true professional "bike builder" he really is. Quickness and efficiency along with perfection are prerequisites for a true master craftsman.

4) Cook Bros Cruiser : One of my first bikes and I'll probably be buried with it. This bike has so much rear weight bias it always feels like rear end will slide out before the front. Not exactly my best climber. Yep, off road bike design has come a long way from here but it sure is fun to let this one hang loose....

5) American Breezer: I fell in love with this bike when I saw it for the first time. True aerospace quality welds on aluminum. nor-cal geometry. unique ride compliance characteristics for an aluminum frame due in part to well engineered tubing material/size combination. When I look at this bike, it always screams out "RIDE ME!"

Oh wait, did I misread the post?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yes, You Omitted Pictures*

"Oh wait, did I misread the post? "



But since they've been posted elsewhere we can overlook it.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ahh yes, but see below 



Shayne said:


> "Oh wait, did I misread the post? "
> 
> 
> 
> But since they've been posted elsewhere we can overlook it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> ahh yes, the search function.....


Yeah, but it sure wouldnt hurt to see all those pretty bikes again in one thread. :thumbsup:

I'll have to do my top 5 or 10 or so soon.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yeah, but it sure wouldnt hurt to see all those pretty bikes again in one thread. :thumbsup:





Shayne said:


> Yes, You Omitted Pictures


You guys are a tough crowd 

It's a lot of work getting those bikes together for one shot. None the less I know you appreciate it.



Fillet-brazed said:


> I'll have to do my top 5 or 10 or so soon.


Now what was that earlier reference about a poker hand in the first post......


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

One of the downsides of having a lot of bikes is not getting to know them that well, but for me, the bike with a ton of miles on it that I love for its climbing and general comfort is my IRD semi-stroker. First picture is what it looks like today, and the 2nd is in a race back in the day.





Another bike that is just really comfortable and pretty is this Potts:



And my Valkyrie is very comfortable and also a neat bike:



I'm not really sure what would be next on the list, but here is an Ibis and a Mantis XCR to round out the list because they are pretty old and mostly period correct:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

datawhacker said:


> Another bike that is just really comfortable and pretty is this Potts:, And my Valkyrie is very comfortable and also a neat bike:
> 
> I'm not really sure what would be next on the list, but here is an Ibis and a Mantis XCR


That Valkyrie is pretty exotic looking. Are those generally stiff or pretty absorbent rides?

The Mantis, Ahhhh, Theres its twin floating around here somewhere.

Very nice selection bikes! But of course my nor-cal favorites would be the Potts and Ibis :thumbsup:


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

Valkyries are pretty absorbent like most e stay bikes. And mine hasn't broken... yet.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

SKULLY said:


> I know this may be like asking to see your poker hand but....... I would
> love to see your top 5 favorite bikes from your collections and a breif explanation
> of why they are in the top 5. I have seen so many great pics but thought it
> would be cool to see some of your favorites at the same time. Post em up!:thumbsup:


Ok Here we go

1) EWR E Motion B2 Race
I look at it like this, If I absolutely had to win a race this is the bike I would grab. 









​
2) 1995 Yo Eddy I know it has become fashionable to bash them lately, but a true classic.









​
3) Grove Innovations X 
Rock solid, yet nimble.









​
4) 1995 Race Lite 
Quirky, nimble, fits great.









​
5) 1993? Klein Rascal
This bike changed the way I feel about aluminum and singlespeeds









​
Honorable mention 94 EWR Woods Bike & 87 Ritchey Timber Wolf.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

datawhacker said:


> One of the downsides of having a lot of bikes is not getting to know them that well, but for me, the bike with a ton of miles on it that I love for its climbing and general comfort is my IRD semi-stroker. First picture is what it looks like today, and the 2nd is in a race back in the day.


The subtlety of that collection is truly something. Classier and more desirable than most of us could hope to own.
DW has nothing but amazing bikes that are built and ridden.

That oldschool pic of DW....classic Datawacker. Ha!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

datawhacker said:


> Valkyries are pretty absorbent like most e stay bikes. And mine hasn't broken... yet.


Meon, meet Richard Cunningham.

RC: Hey, is that your Valkyrie

Don: Yeah, can you tell me where it is going to break?

RC: Uh?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*the line up*

Very nice. Ive always liked that fence shot you do.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Very nice. Ive always liked that fence shot you do.


Still waiting for your list.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Still waiting for your list.


Hey,
We haven't seen your list yet either.....
thought you'd fly under the radar did you? 

Nice score on that Otis Guy. Is that on your list?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> Hey,
> We haven't seen your list yet either.....
> thought you'd fly under the radar did you?
> 
> Nice score on that Otis Guy. Is that on your list?


Sadly, I was just lamenting on how I have a fair number of bikes, but most are works in progress. I'd like to speak knowledgeably on how each of my favorite bikes in my collection ride, but I can't do that yet. 

Of the bikes I've owned and ridden....

1) 1984 Steve Potts. Surprisingly well mannered. Laid back geometry and an upright position on the bike, but still climbs amazingly well. Fire road descents are a joy. Classic SP quality. For a bike this old to ride this well is inspiring. 









2) 1994ish Ritchey P-21. One of my first old bikes as I was getting into vintage (hence the way non-correct build). Naturally light weight, compact cockpit, smooth riding bike. I've been looking for the right early period correct P-23 ever since I sold this.









3) 1992 Slingshot Single Speed (now with Dirt Drops). I know Slingshots get a lot of grief, but I've spent more time on one than any other bike, having owned at least a half dozen or more with several different build/set ups. By far Slingshots are best used as a full rigid single speed. The picture below is with risers and v-brakes...but it's now set up with Avid Tri-Aligns and WTB dirt drops...even more fun. 









4) 1989 Yeti Ultimate. Currently undergoing a restoration (you guys will sh!t when it's done). When I had it built it was a dog heavy, tank of a bike...but the faster you rode it, the better it performed. If you like to be in the air, this is a good bike to do it on.









5) 1990 Stumpjumper Epic. I had one...and sold it to Scant. Regretted it ever since...until I found a replacement and set out to build it up right. The result was a period correct, light weight, fantastic riding bike. Very neutral. Good all around riding bike. The carbon takes the edge off the harshness of trails without being too flexy. The DD fork is plenty stiff but the Litespeed bar/stem combo off sets that. Can't go wrong with the full M73x build.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*New Desktop Wallpaper*



crconsulting said:


> Nice score on that Otis Guy. Is that on your list?


Yeah, I was so excited about this one.
I think Otis Guy is of the most under rated builders/bikes out there. Deep NorCal roots.

If you want new desk top wall paper...click here: 1986 Otis Guy #36


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, I was so excited about this one.
> I think Otis Guy is of the most under rated builders/bikes out there. Deep NorCal roots.


Bike looks great!! Not exactly the bar and stem I'd expect to see on that bike, But you know were a tough crowd to please. 

That's a fire road bike for sure.......


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

>>DW has nothing but amazing bikes that are built and ridden

So you haven't seen his collection of Alpinestars/Nishiki bikes?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Sadly, I was just lamenting on how I have a fair number of bikes, but most are works in progress. I'd like to speak knowledgeably on how each of my favorite bikes in my collection ride, but I can't do that yet.
> 
> Of the bikes I've owned and ridden....
> 
> ...


The Potts is Awesome. The type 1 fork is my favorite on those bikes.

I think a rigid fork would change the whole ride characteristics of that Ritchey for the better IMHO

Actually I like the slingshot. I have fond memories of I guy with a slingshot we used to ride with. He always wore farmers overalls on our rides. It was a crack up, and he was pretty fast too. The fact that you've owned several of them is a testament that there truly is something to the design of those bikes. And they actually do work....

Yeti's are always heavy, but bombproof (at least the early steel ones I'm familiar with)

nice selection though :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> Bike looks great!! Not exactly the bar and stem I'd expect to see on that bike, But you know were a tough crowd to please.
> 
> That's a fire road bike for sure.......


Well, I agree regarding the bar/stem set up...but it's how I got it. I need to put the correct rear derailleur on there too. First thing I did was take off the street slicks.

I emailed and called Otis asking about the possibility of an OG FB stem and I need to find some more correct bars for it. It's a threaded fork with the extended post for a clamp on stem. (The fork is also a Ritchey unicrown fork, same as on the Potts I believe).
I'm also told that the bar/stem on there is actually what originally came on the bike...age looks right...but yeah, not my style either.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, I was so excited about this one.
> I think Otis Guy is of the most under rated builders/bikes out there. Deep NorCal roots.
> 
> If you want new desk top wall paper...click here: 1986 Otis Guy #36


you say the ritchey has a compact cockpit but it looks undersized by 2 in from the amount pf post showing. all ritcheys under their racers show 6 to 7 in of post only.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> >>DW has nothing but amazing bikes that are built and ridden
> 
> So you haven't seen his collection of Alpinestars/Nishiki bikes?


Well...not all of his bikes...

Do you have a list you want to share with us DC?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> you say the ritchey has a compact cockpit but it looks undersized by 2 in from the amount pf post showing. all ritcheys under their racers show 6 to 7 in of post only.


I agree. I tend to like riding smaller bikes...but I also have long legs, so that happens a lot.

That Ritchey was an 18" and I'd rather a 19" now.

Check the post on the Slingshot...looots of post, but not past the limit line.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Well, I agree regarding the bar/stem set up...but it's how I got it. I need to put the correct rear derailleur on there too. First thing I did was take off the street slicks.
> 
> I emailed and called Otis asking about the possibility of an OG FB stem and I need to find some more correct bars for it. It's a threaded fork with the extended post for a clamp on stem. (The fork is also a Ritchey unicrown fork, same as on the Potts I believe).
> I'm also told that the bar/stem on there is actually what originally came on the bike...age looks right...but yeah, not my style either.


just met the dude that sold it to you, nice guy.then i heard what he paid for it and no, he wouldn't sell me the other bike he picked up


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> The Potts is Awesome. The type 1 fork is my favorite on those bikes.
> 
> I think a rigid fork would change the whole ride characteristics of that Ritchey for the better IMHO
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like the way that Type I rides too. Not as harsh as the Type II.

The next Ritchey will be full rigid for sure. I didn't know any better back then! 

The Slinger is good...or maybe I just don't know any better. 

Thanks for the positive thoughts and words.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Easy! I Only Have One Now*



1989 Northstar Pro Series

I've also got an '06 Zaskar built up with '92-'96 parts but probably won't get to ride it this year plus it doesn;t really qualify as vintage.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I agree. I tend to like riding smaller bikes...but I also have long legs, so that happens a lot.
> 
> That Ritchey was an 18" and I'd rather a 19" now.
> 
> Check the post on the Slingshot...looots of post, but not past the limit line.


djernis, frischy, ruthie, even the brit (don't remeber his name).. their bikes had short posts sticking out. you could easily ride a 20, like frischy. what size is veloculture's? 20 or 19?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> djernis, frischy, ruthie, even the brit (don't remeber his name).. their bikes had short posts sticking out. you could easily ride a 20, like frischy. what size is veloculture's? 20 or 19?


does any one have pics of ruthie's bike...

i know it was in a poster. bonus points for who ever posts a pic of that


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> just met the dude that sold it to you, nice guy.then i heard what he paid for it and no, he wouldn't sell me the other bike he picked up


I know it was for a song...but I'm more than happy with what I got for what I paid for it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> does any one have pics of ruthie's bike...
> 
> i know it was in a poster. bonus points for who ever posts a pic of that


i saw it on a DT hugi 1/2 pg ad. ruthie and frischy. place looked like italy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> djernis, frischy, ruthie, even the brit (don't remeber his name).. their bikes had short posts sticking out. you could easily ride a 20, like frischy. what size is veloculture's? 20 or 19?


I don't know what theirs were size wise.

I could ride a 19-20...but I'd rather a 19.

VC's is a 17-18 I believe.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> does any one have pics of ruthie's bike...
> 
> i know it was in a poster. bonus points for who ever posts a pic of that


Why do you ask for such a picture?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> does any one have pics of ruthie's bike...
> 
> i know it was in a poster. bonus points for who ever posts a pic of that


Sorry for the bad pictures...I don't think either is Ruthies...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I don't know what theirs were size wise.
> 
> I could ride a 19-20...but I'd rather a 19.
> 
> VC's is a 17-18 I believe.


Sky's looks like a 20 incher. And I agree with Colker, the Ritcheys I think were commonly ridden a bit bigger than others.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

rumpfy, I'm actually kinda touched by your comments regarding the epic  yours is a sound, very Ned 1990 "worlds" looking (which I know was the intention) build 

crconsulting, noticed at the end of your row of bikes what looks like a tomac talon? (disc only ti hardtail). Do you like the ride? I really like the look of the frame with its massive stays, although real wheel clearance does appear to suffer slightly because of it... sorry to kinda take this off topic  

quality of bikes on this thread is varied & top notch :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> i saw it on a DT hugi 1/2 pg ad. ruthie and frischy. place looked like italy.


pics man, i need pics


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Why do you ask for such a picture?


just curious, thats all....


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Shayne, you don't own any Mantis bikes now?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Sky's looks like a 20 incher. And I agree with Colker, the Ritcheys I think were commonly ridden a bit bigger than others.


rumpfy should try VC's ritchey. it may fit him so well rumpfy will become a ritchey fanatic and unable to moderate VRC anymore due to a VERY radical ritchey bias.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Frames, Yes*



DoubleCentury said:


> Shayne, you don't own any Mantis bikes now?


Complete bikes, No.

There has been a slow but drastic inventory reduction to focus on other hobbies and priorities.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> pics man, i need pics


P21, 18in, red white and blue. everything is either ritchey or deore xt (thumbies and derr.).


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

scant said:


> crconsulting, noticed at the end of your row of bikes what looks like a tomac talon? (disc only ti hardtail). Do you like the ride? I really like the look of the frame with its massive stays, although real wheel clearance does appear to suffer slightly because of it... sorry to kinda take this off topic


Dude that bike package is amazing!!! If I want to go for a ride, that's the bike I go for first. The others are Sunday bikes. Flame disclaimer: Remember one of the nice thing about having owned all these different bikes over the years is being able to recognize the subtle differences between design evolutions as they were released. All those bike have their distinctive characteristics and each is special in its own way. But, that Tomac Black Talon is the newest bike I own. I can say undoubtedly, that bike design has evolved exponentially and "State of the Art" really is such with these newer bikes. Brakes, components, and wheels all amazingly light and reliable. I think another poster described it as if he had to "grab one bike to absolutely win a race". Thats how I feel about this Ti Tomac. Every time I get on that thing It just begs to be hammered. It's almost like riding a BMX bike on steroids but with lots more room in the cockpit due to it's Bradbury Geometry. It climbs and tracks great, even with a 100mm travel fork. Admittedly you do have to pay attention while your climbing as it can wander. I still have to lower the stem a little and see how it fares. The big stays limit you to a 2.1 tire but this really is a pure bred cross country machine. You can see a side pic's of the bike in my photo gallery. I think I've hijacked this post enough  I pretty much had no choice but to go tubeless after my new surrounding area introduced me to a riding phenomenon known as "goat head thorns" what a b&*tch :madmax: This is the first set of UST tires and wheels I've ever ridden on and the difference is incredible. Even on slow climbs the roll characteristics of the UST system is truly amazing. They're like SPD's, for me, I just can't go back....

end of Hijack sorry!!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

colker1 said:


> rumpfy should try VC's ritchey. it may fit him so well rumpfy will become a ritchey fanatic and unable to moderate VRC anymore due to a VERY radical ritchey bias.


mine Ritchey is a 20". thats my Ritchey size. for Bonty's i fit 15". for the average bike of today i fit a 17-18".


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

colker1 said:


> rumpfy should try VC's ritchey. it may fit him so well rumpfy will become a ritchey fanatic and unable to moderate VRC anymore due to a VERY radical ritchey bias.


Ritchey bias??? :eekster: wouldnt that be alot better than a Slingshot bias???:idea:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Ritchey bias??? :eekster: wouldnt that be alot better than a Slingshot bias???:idea:


I have a very well rounded collection thank you very much. :skep:


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

"So you haven't seen his collection of Alpinestars/Nishiki bikes?"

Never met an e stay that I didn't like. Well maybe the Fisher Montare


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I have a very well rounded collection thank you very much. :skep:


your takin some heat for that thing lately

(come on guys, who's got the pics i need!)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> your takin some heat for that thing lately


It's not a slow bike by any means. 

I've got a significant number of MBA's and M&City Biking mags...feel free to look through them.

Gaby thinks you're cool by the way. Said you and Billy were talking her into an SS to commute on.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> It's not a slow bike by any means.
> 
> I've got a significant number of MBA's and M&City Biking mags...feel free to look through them.
> 
> Gaby thinks you're cool by the way. Said you and Billy were talking her into an SS to commute on.


cool, im interested in all your 91 issue's.

i'd love to get her on a ss/fixed, she was talkin bout competing, thought it would be a great way for her to train:thumbsup:

girl broke my heart with two little words...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> girl broke my heart with two little words...


Boy. Friend.

Hahahaha! Sorry buddy. 

The mags are buried, but I could dig them up eventually.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Boy. Friend.
> 
> Hahahaha! Sorry buddy.
> 
> The mags are buried, but I could dig them up eventually.


those would be the one's

hehe, we made it to " more replies bellow current depth. dont see that in this forum too often


----------

